# Best Language Program at Seminaries



## Covenant Joel (Feb 10, 2006)

For those of you who have experience with seminaries, which do you think has the strongest language program, especially with regards to a language program that would best prepare one for further studies (Th.M and Ph.D) in a field closely related to Biblical languages?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 10, 2006)

I heard Dallas Theological Seminary was the best at this, maybe Gordon Conwell.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Covenant Joel_
> For those of you who have experience with seminaries, which do you think has the strongest language program, especially with regards to a language program that would best prepare one for further studies (Th.M and Ph.D) in a field closely related to Biblical languages?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joel



Joel, 

You should contact prof. Steve Baugh and Prof. Bryan Estelle at WSC. Steve has written two highly regarded Greek grammars. Bryan is an excellent Hebraist. 

Though our primary emphasis is training pastors (70% of our students are MDiv) nevertheless, we have a strong track record for sending students to PhD programs in biblical studies. We've sent several graduates to highly regarded universities/PhD programs in biblical studies in recent years. 

You should contact Mark MacVey at WSC (760) 480 8474.

Cheers,

rsc


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 11, 2006)

Liberty has a very good language program. I thought if I ever again seriously consider seminary in future instead of law than I might get my languages there (and absolutely nothing else :bigsmile: )-- having went there in undergrad. Plus, I am alumni in very good standing, so I know I can get scholarships.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 11, 2006)

Andrew, from the looks of your profile pic, you've aged considerably since starting seminary.


----------



## cultureshock (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Joel,
> 
> You should contact prof. Steve Baugh and Prof. Bryan Estelle at WSC. Steve has written two highly regarded Greek grammars. Bryan is an excellent Hebraist.
> ...



Ok, I'm going to try out those annoying little smiley things because I think it's appropriate here:  and


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, as you may know that is John Frame. I thought it was a funny picture and so I put it up.


----------

